# TOC Lamp and bracket - Columbia Model C



## RPower (Mar 7, 2022)

Excellent condition Columbia Model C lamp made by Hine Watt Mfg in Chicago.  The glass has a small crack but otherwise the set is near perfect for its age.


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 9, 2022)

50


----------



## RPower (Mar 9, 2022)

Thanks for kicking it off.  ND


----------



## lucky_celso (Mar 15, 2022)

65


----------



## RPower (Mar 15, 2022)

ND


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Sep 4, 2022)

75


----------

